# Suoercharged 350Z - Jampott ?



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/?domai...xpress.co.uk/driven/driven_story.php?id=43732

rgds

James.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Tasty :
The car you see here has a Stillen supercharger strapped to the V6, running half a bar of boost pressure. Power has climbed to 370bhp at just 6500rpm, but equally important is the enhanced torque, 346lb ft, up from 268 and usefully spread over a wider and lower rev-range. Along with the supercharger, the engineers have installed a Nismo exhaust system and induction kit to aid airflow and throttle.

Â£25k for car, Â£4,800 for mods

Bargain performance


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I seem to recall Evo giving it brief drive a year or so ago, and being very impressed with the installation and performance. Unfortunatley the Max Power stick on bulge (or is it new bonnet) is unavoidable.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Might help Jampott get away from 50 seater coaches that are bearing down on him on the A10...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> I seem to recall Evo giving it brief drive a year or so ago, and being very impressed with the installation and performance. Unfortunatley the Max Power stick on bulge (or is it new bonnet) is unavoidable.


Its true that the Stillen kit needs a rather unsightly bulge...

But other kits are available which don't (eg Vortech)

The only other required upgrade to the Â£5-Â£6k engine mods are some new wheels and rubber. By all accounts, the rears simply can't cope with almost 350RWHP being channeled through them, and something a bit grippier is needed


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to recall Evo giving it brief drive a year or so ago, and being very impressed with the installation and performance. Unfortunatley the Max Power stick on bulge (or is it new bonnet) is unavoidable.
> ...


What does it run on as standard?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

225/45/18 and 245/45/18 if my memory serves... on 8 and 8.5J wheels, probably...


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Isn't it more the amount of torque produced that will/should (rather than the marketing ppl :wink: ) that determine the rubber/wheel size?

I'll love a try in a s/c 350Z.... just not sure where I'd put the baby stuff.....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonno said:


> Isn't it more the amount of torque produced that will/should (rather than the marketing ppl :wink: ) that determine the rubber/wheel size?
> 
> I'll love a try in a s/c 350Z.... just not sure where I'd put the baby stuff.....


Well yeah...

Ho hum. I still love my Zed to death. But the mileage I put on it means that I simply cannot go down the heavy tuning route. Which is a real shame.

Its reached the point where I'm already considering swapping it. Nowt whatsoever to do with the car (in fact I stopped outside the post office for 2 mins, and had to chat for 3 mins on the way in and 2 mins on the way out with different people!) but I really want a ragtop. 350z ragtop? I'm really not sure.

If I'm really really really honest, I'm already starting to resent the way other people perceive the car as a poor man's TT - its anything but that. I'm fully aware this makes me shallow in the extreme, but its the major deciding factor against (possibly) not getting the 350z Roadster early next year (now I've got my contract extended!).

I like to drive - sure. I also like to pose. :lol: I sold the TTR because it was losing its "wow!" factor. The Zed is an absolute hoot to drive, and a really comfortable cross-country OR motorway performer. Its reliable, honest, powerful, handles well, isn't expensive to run - in many ways, its the perfect car...

So. I really love what I drive, yet I want something different. What a twat.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Tim
Sounds to me like you could do worse than trying the 350Z conv. just to rule it in or out for definate. Then maybe come the launch of the new Boxster (S) have a play with that too.....?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jonno said:


> Tim
> Sounds to me like you could do worse than trying the 350Z conv. just to rule it in or out for definate. Then maybe come the launch of the new Boxster (S) have a play with that too.....?


I'm thinking a 350z ragtop with a milltek, plus all the stuff I've done to this one, maybe some UR pulleys and new cats / plenum and I'd be a very happy bunny...

Trouble is, I'm gonna need to transport my doggies around more and more. The landrover is superb and great fun (probably even keep it as a toy cos it costs bugger all to keep it) but I can't do motorway mileage in it...

I was thinking new Boxster. Now I'm thinking S4, RS4 or whatever. Or maybe trade the LR in for a second hand cherokee or ford explorer or other cheap largeish dog mover... (and kept the Zed)

My life is complicated - suffice to say I may shortly have a need to transport my dogs every other weekend (or the equivalent of) - a journey of about 120 miles each way. Much as I love Bert (the landie) he ain't up to that, and neither is the Zed. Ragtop Zed or Boxster out too...

Pah. Sometimes real life gets in the way of toys, dunnit?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > Tim
> ...


Why do you think I settled with the Tractor? Not that I've had a dog in the back...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'll never live it down if I get a bimmer, though. The company I work for is totally owner by BMW, and the permie staff can buy at silly prices (like Â£200 a month for a top spec 530d) - damn car park is full of 'em...

But I like the plan...

Maybe i'll get a used TTR as like a weekend runabout. *chuckle*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Warming to theme: You know those Rat Bikes ones sees? How about a matt black emulsion body and wheels, tatty bodywork/interior, but mechically sound with good tyres, high mileage Rat TT? Spend a Â£1000 on a nitrous kit and hey presto one cool weekend car. No worries about scratches/kerbing etc either. 8)

Then go get a sporty cruiser that csan carry yer hounds when needed, yourself and chattels otherwise. I don't cover CC anymore (4 years and a parole) so don't get to Hatfield any more. If you are passing Bristol on way to/from Cardiff, my office is just off M4, so you are still welcome to try diesel power. The list of converts is growing...


----------

